# 12 week sustamed cycle



## perkadin (Jul 5, 2012)

hello,

i just started 250 mg sustamed per week cycle, first cycle, 12 weeks.. and I can't find information about PCT , any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 6, 2012)

Just 250, that isn't going to do anything bro. That is more of a cruise dosing. Imo 500mg a week would do the trick.


Pct should be clomid at
75/75/50/50


----------



## perkadin (Jul 6, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Just 250, that isn't going to do anything bro. That is more of a cruise dosing. Imo 500mg a week would do the trick.
> 
> 
> Pct should be clomid at
> 75/75/50/50




I appreciate your opinion, that seems to be a common opinion on these boards.  I don't think cutting it down to a 6 week cycle would be worth it. this is my first and i am seeing strength gains.. so no nolvadex? and would i start the clomid 3 weeks after last pin?


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 7, 2012)

250mg ew is pointless unless you just want to get random erections. 500mg EW for reasonable muscle gains. Probably shouldn't researched a bit more...especially the pct part.


----------



## perkadin (Jul 7, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> 250mg ew is pointless unless you just want to get random erections. 500mg EW for reasonable muscle gains. Probably shouldn't researched a bit more...especially the pct part.



dude, i am 150 lbs 5'8" 27 yrs, I have already seen strength gains from first pin, I have 11 more amps I am not going to double up now and only have 6 weeks.. I am planning to throw in dbol mid cycle or end cycle.  regardless of what you're saying, I am feeling the difference and enjoying it.  For my second cycle I will def. pin twice a week.  My question is what PCT I should do with 250 sustamed a week, because EVERYONE is telling me different. Everyone says RESEARCH but EVERYTHING online contradicts itself,,


----------



## Tris10 (Jul 7, 2012)

This! Not to mention, if you're guna run something at 500mg a wk, it needs to be test e or something. Not Sust for only once a week injections! You run sust EOD bc of the different esters. And don't get pissy when ppl tell you that you're doing something wrong, bc no one will want to help you or give any advice! 



btex34n88 said:


> 250mg ew is pointless unless you just want to get random erections. 500mg EW for reasonable muscle gains. Probably shouldn't researched a bit more...especially the pct part.


----------



## perkadin (Jul 7, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> This! Not to mention, if you're guna run something at 500mg a wk, it needs to be test e or something. Not Sust for only once a week injections! You run sust EOD bc of the different esters. And don't get pissy when ppl tell you that you're doing something wrong, bc no one will want to help you or give any advice!




Okay, point taken


----------



## perkadin (Jul 8, 2012)

if i were to stay at 250 a week would Pct be okay with clomid at 75/75/50/50 or less?


----------



## machinist9 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Just 250, that isn't going to do anything bro. That is more of a cruise dosing. Imo 500mg a week would do the trick.
> 
> 
> Pct should be clomid at
> 75/75/50/50




What he said.if you read posts on aas you will see he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 8, 2012)

If that's a cycle for a bulk then tour going to be upset when you gain no muscle.You need at least 500 mgs a week and dust.250 inst a good choice for test.To much fast test in there for 2 shots a week.You need enath. Or cypt.

PCT would be Clomid nolva.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm running 1 1/2 cc of SUS 2x a week and see absolutely no difference than running it eod with same total mg... I think that's all in people's heads. The whole point of SUS eaters is so you have a steady disperse meant through out the week. If you haven't tried it give it a whirl you might just be surprised 


- SHREK


----------

